# $Alaska Airlines$



## Icc5 (Jan 31, 2010)

Good morning,
For those of you on the West Coast that haven't seen this Alaska Airlines is $169 each way to Maui and/or the Big Island till early June.  We booked earlier this week a round trip out of San Jose.  Best we've seen in a while.
Ad posted in the San Jose Mercury.
Bart


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice find, Bart.  But I think those rates are probably just for San Jose.  Flying out of Seattle it's over $200 more.  Dang.   

Dave


----------



## curtbrown (Feb 11, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Nice find, Bart.  But I think those rates are probably just for San Jose.  Flying out of Seattle it's over $200 more.  Dang.
> 
> Dave



I think you're right, Dave.  Alaska just recently added this route out of SJC and I think they're having special pricing to get people thinking about SJC-OGG instead of their many competitor's SFO-OGG flights.  We're so happy they've opened this route at these prices that we've just booked our flights for the last week of April.   

Curt


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Feb 11, 2010)

Too bad it isn't for all.  I'm looking for tickets for xmas and they are out of sight right now - crazy high (even for the holidays).  I'm hoping it is just too early and they will come down.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 17, 2010)

I purchased my tickets to Hawaii a couple weeks ago. Alaska is my favorite airline but unfortunately it was not an option from Southern California as they require a plane change in Seattle. In any event I did get a pretty good price.


----------



## geoand (Feb 17, 2010)

I just checked Alaska's site and they have flights that are non stop from San Jose to the Big Island and back.  They also have flights from San Jose to Big Island and return is to LA and then to San Jose.

Flights are for May and are $422 with fees.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 17, 2010)

geoand said:


> I just checked Alaska's site and they have flights that are non stop from San Jose to the Big Island and back.  They also have flights from San Jose to Big Island and return is to LA and then to San Jose.
> 
> Flights are for May and are $422 with fees.



The odd thing is if you fly from any of the airports in Southern California to Hawaii, you have to change planes in Seattle rather than San Jose. After trying on-line and not able to, I called Alaska ad they verified that I would have to change flights in Seattle.

They do have a great non-stop direct r/t flight from San Jose - Kona ( Big Island ) - San Jose. Great schedule and price. However we don't live in the San Jose area anymore but it is great for those that do.


----------



## geoand (Feb 17, 2010)

Truly an oddity.  I did notice that if one books from the Alaska site, one can get American Airlines flight from Lax roundtrip to Kona.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 17, 2010)

geoand said:


> Truly an oddity.  I did notice that if one books from the Alaska site, one can get American Airlines flight from Lax roundtrip to Kona.



The American flight is what I bought, Actually mine is a multi-city flight as we are staying a week at Kona and a week at Waikiki. I got a great price and schedule on "Cheap Tickets".


----------



## geoand (Feb 17, 2010)

If memory serves, AA is a partner of Alaska and I think you get Alaska miles with AA flights.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 18, 2010)

geoand said:


> If memory serves, AA is a partner of Alaska and I think you get Alaska miles with AA flights.



Yes they are. I have booked many flights to Dallas on Alaska partnered with American. You have to check the fares because sometimes it is cheaper to book on Alaska and sometimes it is not. Bear in mind that if you book on Alaska, the rules, baggage fees, etc. are American's, not Alaska's.

I tried Alaska but they were much more expensive and I could not do the multi-city flights. If you have to do multi-city, it is generally better to go with somebody like "Cheap Tickets" than the individual airline.

I was not able to do the multi-city directly with American Airlines. However, after making it on "Cheap Tickets", it shows up on the American Airlines web site "my reservations" as a multi-city just like I booked it.


----------



## curtbrown (Feb 22, 2010)

Another option from SoCal would be to look for a cheap SWA flight from LAX-SJC, book it on your own, and then fly to Maui or the Big Island.  We were able to add some of our Alaska miles to the purchase and that brought the price way down.  You may be able to use your AA miles as well, since Alaska partners with AA.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 22, 2010)

curtbrown said:


> Another option from SoCal would be to look for a cheap SWA flight from LAX-SJC, book it on your own, and then fly to Maui or the Big Island.  We were able to add some of our Alaska miles to the purchase and that brought the price way down.  You may be able to use your AA miles as well, since Alaska partners with AA.



I looked at that option but it was much more expensive, not to mention the inconvenience. Actually I would fly from Ontario, CA to SJC as ONT is our closest airport.


----------

